# Richland County



## tlt326 (May 1, 2013)

anyone finding any in Richland co. area yet we are further north just now starting to stay warmer.


----------



## sirensez (May 3, 2013)

Looked today... No luck!


----------



## tlt326 (May 1, 2013)

I just wonder if we are just going into it like maybe this weekend and next week would be more prime, I did see some tiny mushrooms staring to pop up on dead trees so I think condtions are moving in the right direction. Rain expected Sunday


----------

